# [ glsa 201610-07 ] bind - fixed version for x86 ?

## Duncan Mac Leod

Why is the fixed version for x86 still marked as unstable?

----------

## eccerr0r

Yep slacking architectures.... https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=595340

Ouch.  I hope this fixes my problem.  I occasionally have bind hang on me for no reason, and my nameserver goes dead wreaking havoc on my network.  I too am running on x86 (Virtual Machine).

I unmasked it, initial tests seem to work... I suppose it's no worse than before at least for x86...

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

Any chance to get bind and bind-tools marked as stable on x86 ?

...or is there any reason why they are stiil marked as unstable?

----------

## eccerr0r

Slackers :)

It seems to me that people are starting to lose interest in x86... but there's still at least two people using x86 :)

before we bash on x86 further, it looks like Gentoo needs X86 arch testers, so it's understandable why x86 is late.

----------

